
htaccess tester tool adds GitHub action, CLI and more - andreascreten
https://madewithlove.be/our-htaccess-tester-tool-has-new-features/
======
andreascreten
I built this tool years ago, recently my team took the effort to make it
compatible with a modern workflow. We started by building an API and a CLI on
top of that. The Github Action was not planned but felt like a logical next
step. Hope this helps a lot of people out there!

------
lucwollants
A very reliable way to test your htaccess file before enabling it on your
Apache webserver.

~~~
andreascreten
Glad you like it!

------
miggyq
This is awesome! It's gonna save me so much time

